# Resting heart rate



## Thomk (1 Mar 2012)

What is yours? Mine was about 70 before I started cycling last year and is now about 50.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Mar 2012)

It's been getting lower in the past few months. Never taken it as soon as I have woken up but when sitting on the sofa for a while and not moving my arms much, I have seen it at about 47. If I am moving a little bit it quickly jumps up to about 63 though.


----------



## col (1 Mar 2012)

Best Iv had was 44 a few years ago, about 70 now, nowhere near as active.


----------



## david k (1 Mar 2012)

mines all over the place being hypothyroid, not sure i can use it as a measure of fitness


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2012)

No idea what mine is but I've had the HRM on a bit in the last couple of days and my sitting about HR is 67bpm.


----------



## rualexander (1 Mar 2012)

Lying in bed or sitting doing nothing mine is about 48.


----------



## MrB1obby (2 Mar 2012)

When I used to be 'fit', it was between 45 and 50, now it's about 60 give or take a bit.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (2 Mar 2012)

Mine seems to stay more or less 60bpm... Guess I'm not getting any fitter!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2012)

Fitness is as much about how long it takes for your heart rate to recover after exercise as well as the resting rate...........


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Mar 2012)

Resting rate was 74 in November - now 60 after riding 100miles a week. Doctor pointed out that I had a high heart rate when I did my motor racing medical a few years ago. Nice to see I'm at the bottom of the "Normal" range now


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2012)

What Hacienda says. Really worth watching your HR recover after an effort - e.g. clibing a hill to a junction, lights on red - how quick does the heart rate come down ?

Mine is about 50 ish - It was 55 when having blood pressure taken ready for steroid injections, so that ain't bad under 'stress'. 

It was 32 on the operating table when I had my shoulder done - took a good note of the readings afterwards - 32 for ages and ages, then went to 44, and eventually back to normal as I came round.


----------



## MattHB (2 Mar 2012)

49 for me, but I think I have a naturally low rate. I don't think resting heart rate has much to do with fitness. As fossy says, it's recovery that's important


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Mar 2012)

Mine hovers around 45-52 depending what I have done or how long sitting on my 'arris. 

My HRR rate is sort of, I say sort of because standing over a bike waiting at a set of lights ready for a Grand Prix start is not exactly fully resting... 

One minute drop 35 bpm two minutes 71 bpm which I think ok, not super fit but a lot better than it was 12 months ago!

Of course this includes the wind down\wind up pedaling as Traffic Lights don't normally hold me for two minutes! I think in a Hospital stress test they make you sit to measure the HRR straight after 80-85% of predicted max.


----------



## heliphil (2 Mar 2012)

mine dips into the 30's on occasions, but i do train a lot - again its how quick you recover, the resting heart rate is just a quirk of how you are made !!!!! ( to some extent)


----------



## Trevrev (2 Mar 2012)

Last time i checked mine about 6 months ago my resting heart rate was 39/40.
But i'm always running/ pressups/ badminton...........Oh! I cycle alot too.
Saying that, even when walking about doing everyday stuff its always quite low.


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2012)

I'm another with a naturally very low resting HR, though it wasn't so low after I'd boozed and ate my way through my 20s and most of my 30s. Don't know what it is now but I've shed a fair bit of weight and got a lot fitter in the last six months and I've definitely noticed an improvement in my recovery rate after riding up hills - although riding up hills doesn't send my HR soaring like it used to anyway.

d.


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2012)

mine around 39-41 if genuinely at rest. I am very fit from triathlons and train every day (currently following coach's rules and having one rest day). When massively overweight and unfit it was much higher


----------



## lulubel (2 Mar 2012)

Mine's about 70, and doesn't seem to have changed since I got fitter. I have noticed my recovery time is much faster, though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2012)

Dunno. Haven't check my waking HR in ages.

Sitting in a curry house last sunday night drinking cobra, eating a lamb madras, and having an animated conversation about the worth and accuracy of android apps that use the phone's camera to measure heart rate mine was 55 bpm. apparently.


----------



## avsd (2 Mar 2012)

Mine's is 45 - "heart of an athlete in the body of a slob"


----------



## lukesdad (2 Mar 2012)

Sure some of you lot are still breathing ?


----------



## broomwagon (2 Mar 2012)

In bed mines in the mid fifties, when the wife gets in, 45


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2012)

lulubel said:


> Mine's about 70, and doesn't seem to have changed since I got fitter. I have noticed my recovery time is much faster, though.



Which is great. The recovery is key.

Low hr is just an indicator, my clubmate had a very low resting, but his max was no where near mine, I had a bigger range. He was older than me. Meant nothing as we were very similar.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2012)

broomwagon said:


> In bed mines in the mid fifties, when the wife gets in, 45




LOL thought you'd say 25...


----------



## The Brewer (2 Mar 2012)

New app says mines 55, for a fat forty two year old I'm quite happy with that.

I've a heart monitor watch in a draw somewhere might put if on for a few rides


----------



## montage (3 Mar 2012)

mine is 11, better than everyone elses.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Mar 2012)

About 45 last time i checked , i really need to cycle more and spend less time sat on my ass on CC


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Mar 2012)

So when does a low resting HR move from being fit or genetic to bradycardia needing treatment?


----------



## The Brewer (6 Mar 2012)

I seem to be obsessed with this with my lowest being 50 first thing


----------



## Willo (6 Mar 2012)

Mine has been around 60 for 2/3 years now (just manually checked it at 58). I figure the fact it's staying there as I get older (I'm approaching 43) is equivalent to an improvement


----------



## Garz (6 Mar 2012)

MattHB said:


> 49 for me, but I think I have a naturally low rate. I don't think resting heart rate has much to do with fitness. As fossy says, it's recovery that's important


 
+1

In the 40's when completely rested, but genetically I think I have high blood pressure which doesn't help.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2012)

Used to be high 60's, now after much more cycling, is down to 50 first thing in the morning.


----------



## NorthernSky (15 Mar 2012)

montage said:


> mine is 11, better than everyone elses.


 , 


44 here in bed, a nice even number


----------



## S1mon (22 Mar 2012)

Mine was high 80 when I was 27 stone now 14 stone loads cycling it seems happy around 60 .. Until I had an op on Tuesday when they were prepping me thought I was broken as it shot up to 99


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2012)

montage said:


> mine is 11, better than everyone elses.


 That's seriously loud...


----------



## fuji-stu (25 Mar 2012)

resting 40-45 max 190


----------



## Herzog (25 Mar 2012)

Checked this morning, 39. Much better than this point last year.


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Mar 2012)

Resting rate of between 40-45bpm. Has dropped noticeably as I got fitter.


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2012)

45bpm. That's measured either using the whizzy android app or the best ECG machine the NHS can buy.


----------

